# Teacher Arrested in High School Sex Scandal



## Danchou (Jan 1, 2009)

> Tustin High School Athletic Trainer Hope Jacoby has been arrested on suspicion of engaging in unlawful sex acts with with an underage male student.
> 
> Orange County Sheriff's spokesman Jim Amormino said that Jacoby was arrested last week on suspicion of oral copulation of a minor and unlawful sex with a minor. Jacboy allegedly had sex with the teenage boy over the past year at various locations throughout Orange County, including her home in San Juan Capistrano. The arrests came after the police were tipped off by someone who saw an incriminating text message photograph.
> 
> The 23-year-old Jacoby had been working as an athletic trainer for a year. Photos from her MySpace page can be viewed here.



Source


*Spoiler*: _Pics of the culprit_ 









The victim was reportedly between 14 and 17 years old. I'd hit it when I was that age and I'd still do now. 


What do you make of this?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 1, 2009)

So un-fuckin-fair. When I was there (Yes, I mean there as in Tustin High), the trainer was a fat chick for my junior and senior years. Before her it was a old geezer who retired.  

Would have loved it if she was there to treat my groin injury. :ho


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 1, 2009)

I remeber a teacher who looked kinda like her.

Underage is underage now get back in ur jail cell.


----------



## galliam (Jan 1, 2009)

Its the kids fault, they should be able to control their raging hormones. Cause c'mon, wouldn't you hit it? 

She's 23, this aint even that bad if she was ugly.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 1, 2009)

if there were teachears like her in every school there wouldnt been any class skiping


----------



## Draffut (Jan 1, 2009)

damn.... poor kid, they got caught.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 1, 2009)

She _is_ fine as hell, which makes me wonder why she had to have sex with younger boys when she could probably do it with any male her age.


----------



## impersonal (Jan 1, 2009)

EpsyloN said:


> She looks like a whore.



She appears to be one according to the article. And she's free. What more would you want ?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 1, 2009)

Well she shouldn't have done that but I highly doubt that the teenage boy suffered any kind of emotional trama from that. Perhaps he did but honestly a lot of guys would probably want to be him now. :S

That teacher is very attractive and she's 23. She's not that much older than him really. Although she shouldn't have done that since he is underage still and she is also in a professional position over him.

It is true though that I bet a lot of her teenage male students wanted to sleep with her. I remember the few times in my school where by we had a younger teacher in their 20s who was good looking. If it was a woman, I'd hear some of the guys comment at times on how they wanted to do her. And one or two times we had a young attractive male teacher that some of the female students would actually comment about.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2009)

wait what so now 17 year olds having sex with someone older is now a victim....  In 90% of western world that guy would be over the age of consent for at least a year.

While I can understand it being illegal for the 14 and 15 year olds but the 16+ it is all consenting.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 1, 2009)

kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> she still broke the law whether she's pretty or not. She knew it was wrong so now she gets to suffer the consequences.



Just like the 17 year olds who are charged as sex offenders for taking nude pics of themselves, right? The law is always right, right? The law can do no wrong, right?


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 1, 2009)

It's interesting how news of female teachers charged for sex with shotas bring out the sexist in everyone.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Just like the 17 year olds who are charged as sex offenders for taking nude pics of themselves, right? The law is always right, right? The law can do no wrong, right?



That I believe is more down to the retarded age limit you have to be, to be considered a minor.
Why can't they do it like Japan and put it at 14 



spaZ said:


> Someone should shoot the snitch since that really is not a crime lol.



It is. Specifically it's called statutory rape.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 1, 2009)

Serves her right.  Even if I don't agree with the whole "age of consent", she still fucked her own student.  That alone could lead to all kinds of bullshit.  This might not have been so bad if she screwed from a kid from another high school.


----------



## Red (Jan 1, 2009)

> The arrests came after the police were tipped off by someone who saw an incriminating text message photograph.


It's always idiot boys incriminate themselves. I swear if that ever happened to me in high school I would keep it a goddamn secret. No pictures of said sexual acts, no telling friends, no nothing. I'll enjoy it as long as it lasts and we all go home happy.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate articles like this, because I am always left to wonder what the underage person in question looks like.  Specifically, is this jail bait that good looking or cool that the stretch is worth it?

I mean, this lady is cute enough to be able to hookup with guys of any legal age, be it 18, 25, 30 whatever.  So what was so damn special about this 14 year old that was worth it?


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 1, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> I hate articles like this, because I am always left to wonder what the underage person in question looks like.  Specifically, is this jail bait that good looking or cool that the stretch is worth it?
> 
> I mean, this lady is cute enough to be able to hookup with guys of any legal age, be it 18, 25, 30 whatever.  So what was so damn special about this 14 year old that was worth it?



Maybe, just maybe she genuienly fell in love with him


Its not impossible


----------



## God Hand (Jan 1, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Maybe, just maybe she genuienly fell in love with him



Yeah, but why?  That is always what I want to know, and that is always why I want to see a picture of the "victim", but never get to see it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 1, 2009)

Burn the p*d*p****.  If only for the sake of equality


----------



## sweep (Jan 1, 2009)

There's a mugshot in the article below. Myspace person might not be the same.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 1, 2009)

Sad she just ruined her career right there. Wonder what she's gonna do now....


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 1, 2009)

sweep said:


> There's a mugshot in the article below. Myspace person might not be the same.



Apparently the hot pics are years old. Since she hasn't updated her myspace since 06.



dilbot said:


> Sad she just ruined her career right there. *Wonder what she's gonna do now....*



Guys her own age. After prison that is.


----------



## fantzipants (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like my ex a little.... where did i go wrong!


----------



## Xion (Jan 1, 2009)

ZeroBlack said:


> *OUTRAGED*
> WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT TEACHER AT *MY* SCHOOL!
> THIS AIN'T A CRIME! LET THE WOMAN FREE!!!! FREE I SAY!



You wouldn't be saying the same thing if she was ugly, fat, or old. Unless of course that is your thing and you find those qualities arousing in a mate.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2009)

I doubt the guy was suffering from any emotional trauma .


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jan 1, 2009)

This is really bullshit. If it was a girl and a man, it'd make some sense. But if it's a woman and a boy, there is no room for any real emotional trauma unless she forced him to do really kinky things. He (and of course her too) would have enjoyed this whole experience, and it's pretty much bs that she has to go to jail when otherwise nobody is pissed off. 

Also, I'm pretty sure after the age of 14 a kid knows if he wants to tap something or not, and I'm also sure a girl knows if she wants something stuck inside her. 18 is bullshit from a long time ago; if you can drive at 16 why the hell can't you have sex? Especially when the latter is much less dangerous. And don't say "well driving is a necessity," that's bullshit there's public transportation and also getting a ride from a parent or friend.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 1, 2009)

> If it was a girl and a man, it'd make some sense. But if it's a woman and a boy, there is no room for any real emotional trauma


Speaking from experience, researched evidence, or just bias? So full of shit.




> Also, I'm pretty sure after the age of 14 a kid knows if he wants to tap something or not




God, I hate when you guys do this. No, the kid is not cool or a hero and yes, the woman did something wrong. 

You're all just horny kids and ''lol i'd hit that'' posts get old after a while.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2009)

You know, there should be some sort of law granting these teachers much less of a punishment if the child they've had sex with is actually willing. And considering that boys think with their hormones and not with their brains when teens, I doubt this guy has any regrets. Hell, he's probably musing on what happened right now with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jan 1, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Speaking from experience, researched evidence, or just bias? So full of shit.


Hmm, I don't know any of my peers who would be traumatized from having sex with one of our teachers. And I'm a boy too right in his age group. You don't think I don't know how we react to this kind of stuff? 

This "the boys are traumatized by this" is just as bullshit as "porn hurts women." Have you ever asked a kid who fucked his hot teacher or a porn star how it felt? They'll both tell you it was awesome and they'd do it again.




> God, I hate when you guys do this. No, the kid is not cool or a hero and yes, the woman did something wrong.
> 
> You're all just horny kids and ''lol i'd hit that'' posts get old after a while.


You're just someone who thinks sex (a VERY natural thing by the way, why do you think you get periods every month) is a bad thing. This is a free country, if you don't wanna have sex by all means don't. But don't impose your views on someone else just because you're too squeamish or whatever your reason for not liking sex is. Because the rest of us find it very enjoyable and not at all traumatizing.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 1, 2009)

> You're just someone who thinks sex (a VERY natural thing by the way, why do you think you get periods every month) is a bad thing.


You're kidding, right? 

I hate sex because I don't think 14 year olds who get taken advantage of by adults are heroes? Where did you get that?

You're just talking out of your ass now. "Porn hurts women"? 


> And I'm a boy too right in his age group.


Ooooh. That explains it.

That's why they have statutory laws. Kids are more than often immature, inexperienced, and incapable of making mature decisions.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember being that kid's age and having a girl of that age/hotness working in the school and I can tell you 100% of guys in my class including myself wished for the same thing.

If anything, to the boy, I bet the legal procedure and the whole ruckus is more 'traumatizing' than the sexual act itself.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 1, 2009)

Whats everyone complaing for? Come to my school and thats what many of the teachers look like.


----------



## dinhosaur (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty stupid to complain about how a law is enforced when she knew it beforehand.

You may not agree with many laws, but if you know them, and you know the consequences, and you are busted for breaking them, it's your own damn fault.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jan 1, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> I hate sex because I don't think 14 year olds who get taken advantage of by adults are heroes? Where did you get that?
> 
> You're just talking out of your ass now. "Porn hurts women"?


That argument is just as bullshit as the argument that these boys are taken advantage of. I thought you were in that category, sorry. But still, the argument that these kids are taken advantage of is the real bs. In some cases, the boy will be forced into it. But then, it won't happen multiple times, it'll happen once and then he'll go tell someone higher than her. But if he's going to her house on his own time, and doing her multiple times, I really doubt he's not enjoying it. If he's a really young kid I can see how it could be traumatizing; however a developed teenager won't be suffering from that.

Also, I never said anybody is a hero for having sex, simply that hey if they both want it, why can't they have it? And it's not like the kid is that young, they said 14-17. Would you rather have him banging his teacher or forcing his girlfriend to do it? 



> Ooooh. That explains it.
> 
> That's why they have statutory laws. Kids are more than often immature, inexperienced, and incapable of making mature decisions.


Hm, so just because I'm in the age group makes my opinion invalid? So what if I found you an adult male who agreed? 

They let kids drive at 16, maybe not fully by themselves in all states but they can still get behind the wheel to learn, and can still crash and kill themselves. But they can't have sex with whom they want? That's almost as bad as drafting at 18 but not voting till you're 21.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 1, 2009)

Sexta Espada said:


> That's almost as bad as drafting at 18 but not voting till you're 21.



What country are YOU from?


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jan 1, 2009)

Until about the 1970's, in the US you couldn't vote until you were 21, but you could still be drafted or sign up for the services, I'm a little shakey on the exact timeline. After some calls for it, the age was lowered to 18.

EDIT: It was 1971 in the 26th Amendment that guaranteed the age of 18 for voting. It was due to the student activism during the Vietnam War, the draft was ended in 1973.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 2, 2009)

Think about this: why would a woman want to sleep with a teenage boy who has no money and doesn't have his own place? Even teenage girls don't want to sleep with teenage boys.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 2, 2009)

> That argument is just as bullshit as the argument that these boys are taken advantage of.



How so? 14 year old boys are very impressionable. Which is why these scandals come up. 

Also, boys are immune to manipulation, but girls aren't?



> If it was a girl and a man, it'd make some sense.



lol double standards.


> But if he's going to her house on his own time, and doing her multiple times, I really doubt he's not enjoying it.



Enjoying it has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Koi (Jan 2, 2009)

Why does everyone on Myspace and Facebook do that duck lips thing in pictures? 

Can't say I blame the boys, though.  She does look like a whore anyway.


----------



## Aldrick (Jan 2, 2009)

> Kids are more than often immature, inexperienced, and incapable of making mature decisions.



I'm a frustrated 14 year old boy and I agree with this.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2009)

Can't blame the kid, that's for sure

-snip-


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jan 2, 2009)

well I don't think if the boy would have said no if he had been older ...


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jan 2, 2009)

lol double standards 

If the teacher was a guy, people would all scream omg rapist!


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 2, 2009)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> lol double standards
> 
> *If the teacher was a guy, people would all scream omg rapist!*



You say that as if that double standard is a bad thing. Hot FEMALE p*d*p**** teachers FTW! 

I wouldn't mind getting molested by these female teachers that's for sure. 

:xzaru


----------



## NaruTayu forever (Jan 2, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> How so? 14 year old boys are very impressionable.



Lol. Most other 14 y/o boys = fail. Ch. They suck and can't do shit to control themselves. Me = win. I am so glad I'm not like these potential HIV candidates.


----------



## Arcadia (Jan 2, 2009)

Talk about a hot chick I'd love to fuck. I would tell all my friends not to tell a fucking soul if I was pounding that ass in high school and they found out.


----------



## Xion (Jan 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> *Why does everyone on Myspace and Facebook do that duck lips thing in pictures? *
> 
> Can't say I blame the boys, though.  She does look like a whore anyway.



Kids do what's popular. I remember doing Pokemon back in my school years. Facebook didn't even exist back then.


----------



## abstract (Jan 2, 2009)

in high school my health teacher was so hot, we used to flirt all day.  she was only like 22. 

I would have loved to take advantage of the situation, but she must have been leading me on because she married the football coach during the summer 

seriously though, she was so hot.  that kids lucky.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 2, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> How so? 14 year old boys are very impressionable. Which is why these scandals come up.



14 and 23... did they really say he was 14? If so yeah It does seem a little to low.
It's not entirely the same as the other way around 



Suzumebachi said:


> Also, boys are immune to manipulation, but girls aren't?



Everyone can be manipulated, but everyone can also Manipulate



Suzumebachi said:


> lol double standards.



Actually, this is a case where there should be a difference, It's not like Guys have something that they lose noticeable after doing it, also girls have the risk know as kids.

Though if both were up for it and don't regret then I suppose you may be right about the equality


----------



## escamoh (Jan 3, 2009)

dumb broad, why not just do an 18 year old

oh well. lucky kid


----------



## Lain (Jan 3, 2009)

I still don't see the big deal with teachers and students fucking each other. It should be a problem as long as:
-the teacher isn't giving her lover student an unfair advantage in class
-they keep their relationship off campus and outside school hours
-it doesn't hinder the learning process


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It's not that people thinks she's hot that's annoying; it's the overreaction of "OMG, SHE SO HAWT I WANT TO BANG HER! " that's ridiculous. Have you guys never been with a decent-looking girl? She just ain't registering as no 9 or, God forbid, 10 on my scale and those are the numbers such a reaction should be reserved for.



It's NF, any woman that isn't horribly scared or obese is considered hot. Unless of course they have a full figure or are ridiculously famous.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 3, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Actually, this is a case where there should be a difference, It's not like Guys have something that they lose noticeable after doing it, also girls have the risk know as kids.



c-c-c-c-contraseptives!
a-a-a-a-abortion!
o-o-o-o-oral sex!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 3, 2009)

I always find it very funny when it comes to male/female pedos..

If a 30 years old male teacher slept with a 14 years old female student, you can bet anything that people would scream blue murder and nail that man to a tree and piss on him.

But for a 30 years old female teacher gave some horny 14 years old male student a blowjob, wouldn't that student thinking "Awesome! A hot teacher sucked my little dick!!"

But as another already said, a pedo is a pedo. So go to your cell and serve your time, dirty Jacoby!


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I didn't realize that about bitches at all, then again, I don't listen to em!




That must be my problem.  I take them too seriously.  Taking women seriously is a sign of weakness, therefore I must refrain.



-Enlightened, the young man picked up his cell fone-


----------



## Distracted (Jan 4, 2009)

*The discussion about whether a female teacher sleeping with a male student has the same emotional consequences as a male teacher and a female student is relevant and interesting.

1 liners about how hot (or not) she is or over the top sexual metaphors are not welcome.  Anything like this from now on in this thread will receive an infraction.

I know I'm asking a lot, but please show some maturity for once in your life.*


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't think the kid was very happy about her arrest either, I mean come on...boys are horn dogs at that age and he was basically living a DREAM for most boys


----------



## MakeEmum (Jan 4, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> wait what so now 17 year olds having sex with someone older is now a victim....  *In 90% of western world that guy would be over the age of consent for at least a year.*
> 
> While I can understand it being illegal for the 14 and 15 year olds but the 16+ it is all consenting.



Yeah and the weird thing is that the age of consent of more than half the states on this very country is in fact 16


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2009)

Things like that with teachers appear to be becoming more and more common.  Though I feel that it is just being better reported for such things.  Though she is good looking and can easily get her choice of any guys if she wants this just makes me feel that something in the story is missing.  I can understand that it is wrong, but the question comes down to why?  I don't think it is a mental problem that she has, but I think that it comes down to the degree of wanting attention because of something that she didn't get as a child.  IE the bad father complex.  Because she didn't get love from her father she will seek it out with another male that will show her affection.  It just happened to be with an underage male.  Though those are just my thoughts on the subject, but I feel the story posted needs more evidence presented.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

While I can say that after seeing the woman, I can't blame the kid, I don't see what it is about these women who have a pretty much constant line of work with an okay job and they go and ruin it all over a kid, after they've seen this play out on the news over and over again...

Is it a mental illness or are they really attracted to little boys?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. Quite the time distracted had with spam / troll responses on this thread 

Did it say how she was caught? (too lazy to read the source article) If it was the kid who was bragging about it and got her caught, then the kid was an idiot. Id have LOVED to have that experience back when i was in HS. She's fairly attractive, and must have been in good shape, given her job. Im sure he was more then willing, too. So its not like he was the victim here.

Though i cant feel too sorry for her, since she should have known what she was risking by doing it.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 4, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I always find it very funny when it comes to male/female pedos..
> 
> If a 30 years old male teacher slept with a 14 years old female student, you can bet anything that people would scream blue murder and nail that man to a tree and piss on him.
> 
> ...



You're assuming she's a pedo, which she might not be.

A: We don't know how old the boy is
B: We don't know how old the boy LOOKS


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 4, 2009)

what a lucky kid....if only my life were like his. I would never skip class.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 4, 2009)

man..what a whore


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2009)

Distracted said:


> *The discussion about whether a female teacher sleeping with a male student has the same emotional consequences as a male teacher and a female student is relevant and interesting.
> 
> 1 liners about how hot (or not) she is or over the top sexual metaphors are not welcome.  Anything like this from now on in this thread will receive an infraction.
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot, but please show some maturity for once in your life.*



Well, maybe if you posted more in the Cafe and showed everyone how to respond to posts ranging from cannibalism to matricide in a proper respectable, mature, tone...  maybe your "ways" will rub off on people here, hm?

My post count only dropped by...  5.  Thanks for leaving some of my posts, thar..  



Oujisama said:


> I don't think the kid was very happy about her arrest either, I mean come on...boys are horn dogs at that age and he was basically living a DREAM for most boys



Not me.  I would probably tell her to get over her mid life crisis and find someone her own age.  

Its obvious why women go for people of male gender younger than 18 = they want to be the boss and maybe take advantage of someone who is young and naive much like they probably were taken advantage of by their previous boyfriend/husband, whatever.

Of course, inflicting wanton urges/attempts at control brought on by insecurity on unrelated, unsuspecting, parties isn't necessarily the best way to bring closure.  And so, after their venture for young boys fails, they'll usually either turn to lesbianism or something else that will only wind up leaving them just as confused and clueless as they were before.

But, not necessarily always.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2009)

Oboro said:


> what a lucky kid....if only my life were like his. I would never skip class.



Apparently you didn't get the memo  



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Not me.  I would probably tell her to get over her mid life crisis and find someone her own age.
> 
> Its obvious why women go for people of male gender younger than 18 = they want to be the boss and maybe take advantage of someone who is young and naive much like they probably were taken advantage of by their previous boyfriend/husband, whatever.
> 
> ...



I think that's going a bit far...I don't think its safe to assume she's some manipulative monster or something. Let's be honest most teen boys weren't the most easy to control, even when they want to have some control they don't have as much as an adult, so trying to control one when its not even your kid would be harder. 

I think this has less to go with her wanting to control someone, and more with her either really liking the kid (it does happen), or some kind of just fling thing...

In Texas, had the kid been 17, she might have gotten off though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think that's going a bit far...I don't think its safe to assume she's some manipulative monster or something. Let's be honest most teen boys weren't the most easy to control, even when they want to have some control they don't have as much as an adult, so trying to control one when its not even your kid would be harder.
> 
> I think this has less to go with her wanting to control someone, and more with her either really liking the kid (it does happen), or some kind of just fling thing...
> 
> In Texas, had the kid been 17, she might have gotten off though.




Not necessarily a manipulative monster.  She just wants to be the boss.  And, hey, 14 year olds are easy targets.  They probably have never even kissed a girl.  Their being inexperienced gives her a huge advantage.  Someone who would take an interest in them, especially someone who is fully an adult would mean a lot.  Further, her being a teacher would give her even more power as she is in a position of authority.

Besides, I know some women older than 21 who are into 14-16 year olds.  And, I knew them before they got to that phase so I've seen it happen.

*edit*:  Think of it this way.  In relationships, women tend to be the more unhappy of the two.  They make most of the sacrifices and reap less of the rewards.  If you see someone of male gender and young age driving a nice car, or having nice jewelry, or having big speakers in their truck, chances are their girlfriend probably bought it for them.  And, what does she get in return?  In some cases, nothing.

In terms of sex, statistically, there are a lot of women who are very unsatisfied and or unhappy with their sex life.  While the men in the relationship may be otherwise happy or satisfied the number of unhappy women is much higher.

So, if one day women decide they are unhappy with this arrangement of them spending all of their money on their boyfriends and being otherwise unhappy sexually and in other ways, and they decide that they want to try to change things to a point where they're the one dictating terms, the obvious solution is for them to either become lesbians or go after 14-16 year olds.

And, I think that's exactly what happens.  -shrug-


----------



## Adonis (Jan 4, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> B: We don't know how old the boy LOOKS





The irony of this comment coming from you is simply astounding.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 4, 2009)

statutory rape in my opinion is the most idiotic law in the world, i'd understand if it was a 12 year old, but the chick was smoking hot and the guy was over 14... i don't get the problem between consenting people


----------



## Cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

There is a saying.. you know how "going postal" was coined because it was usually postal workers getting angry/insane? Well, the teacher community coined "going teacher" when the teacher has a slip of sanity and sleeps with a student. They decided they'd rather go postal than go teacher.

Why do teachers risk losing their certification and careers by doing that? Find someone who's your age and financial equal or higher, not a High School student!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 4, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The irony of this comment coming from you is simply astounding.



I'm simply stating that if the guy looks like he's like 22 or something it's not very likely that she'd be a p*d*p****.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> statutory rape in my opinion is the most idiotic law in the world, i'd understand if it was a 12 year old, but the chick was smoking hot and the guy was over 14... i don't get the problem between consenting people




1.  Studies have shown students do far, far, better on tests and school work when they're single and don't have to constantly deal with drama, sex and other related things.  This helps them to go to college and grab a high paying job which results in them being better off.  Also, this is one of the key arguments for all girl or all boy schools.

2.  What's the sense of having sex at age 14 when your penis isn't even at its full size potential, anyway?

3.  Age of consent is 13 in Japan.  Maybe people in japan can have a low age of consent and deal with it in a mature fashion.  In the United States it sometimes tends to result in a high number of teen pregnancies which causes teens to drop out of high school and wind ups up ending any chance for a bright future for them, outside of being a struggling single parent straining themselves to make ends meet.

4.  



Cindy said:


> Why do teachers risk losing their certification and careers by doing that? Find someone who's your age and financial equal or higher, not a High School student!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 4, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> 3.  Age of consent is 13 in Japan.  Maybe people in japan can have a low age of consent and deal with it in a mature fashion.  In the United States it sometimes tends to result in a high number of teen pregnancies which causes teens to drop out of high school and wind ups up ending any chance for a bright future for them, outside of being a struggling single parent straining themselves to make ends meet.



The US is among the top in teenage pregnancy statistics and this is DESPITE the US having extremely strong anti-sex/porn laws and high age of consent AND prosecutes minors for having sex with other minors.

The US policy seems to prefer education about abstinence over education about contraception and safe sex. That's a policy shared by most of africa 



Scroll down and check out the US. The highest rate in the developed world.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 23, 2009)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> She appears to be one according to the article. And she's free. What more would you want ?



LOLI 


and honsetly bad move on her part.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 23, 2009)

lol old thread but i still don't see any crime here maybe just the jealous guy girl who reported it . I had a prety blonde teacher with J lo's ass when i was 14 when she was writing on the black board we always asked what is that last line so she would bend over lol


----------



## Mods r F4gs (Feb 23, 2009)

ITT people who don't know what the fuck a pedo is.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 23, 2009)

not that weird considerng how the world is now. but still not right


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2009)

Goddamn that bitch is ugly 

Shit, my Chemistry teacher is hotter than her


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow this is soo old.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Goddamn that bitch is ugly
> 
> Shit, my Chemistry teacher is hotter than her



LMFAO sure.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Goddamn that bitch is ugly
> 
> Shit, my Chemistry teacher is hotter than her



That's HORSESHIT! You'ze a damn liar Blaze!


----------



## Psycho (Feb 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Goddamn that bitch is ugly
> 
> Shit, my Chemistry teacher is hotter than her



i don't know where you live, but women there must be really fucking hot for you to say that


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha, can't blame the kid.


----------



## isanon (Feb 24, 2009)

ok i could get it if she was 43 and not 23 but damn thats rather harsh


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know whats the problem 
Teens are having sex even when they are 12.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

jeez another one , this is like the 3rd of 4th female teacher to get busted this year, although looking at here it looks like asking for a little common sense is a bit much; but yea id tap that too


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 24, 2009)

I NEED to get this teacher hired at MY school. Hope she likes chocolate.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't really think they should have been so harsh...restraining order....idk???
She is pretty hot....but mug-shots dont usually come out so good 
Her career is ruined


----------



## xpeed (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow....that guy was probably bragging it to his friends.  I wished my PE teacher was a hot blond, but no, I got a Blond from the Navy.  DO NOT WANT.


----------

